# occellaris clowns with flame angel?



## aherr (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks bobo i returned my 3 damsels to the pet shop (had to pull out all my live rock to catch them) the next fish i was thinking about getting was a flame angel how will my ocellaris clowns get along with it???


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

ocellaris clowns and flame angels can mix if the tank is big enough. I wouldn't attempt this in less than about 125 gallons, as the angels can tend to pick on the clowns, causing stress, and then illness which usually leads to death. It also helps if the clowns have an anemone to hide in when feeling threatened. For ocellaris, the rose bubble tip anemones work really well, but most bubble tip anemones will work fine.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

aherr. whats the size of your tank? 

if its 55+ try a yellow or black tang. Also look up fire fish, sixline wrasse and a few gobies and blennies(these fit in 10+ gallons, most atleast) . The yellow longnosed butterfly fish is also nice in a 55+ assuming you dont have coral. If you really want an angel i`d say go for the lemonpeel.


----------



## aherr (Jan 30, 2008)

*ocellaris clowns*

Bobo my tank is a 55 gallon and now im actually dealing with a different issue before i start buying more fish. My clowns seem to stay in the upper right corner of the tank and only move to eat. Its been a day since I took the damsels back to the pet store and they are the only fish in the tank. Also the large ocellaris clown seems to have a red bump in his mouth and a few flaky scales on its body. Is it sick and or why dont they come out? Im from milwaukee to do u work at a fish store around here? Thanks


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Take a water sample into Hoffer's Tropic Life Pets. It's on N76th & Good Hope. Go back to the fish room and ask for either Joe or LuAnn, and tell them that Dawn sent you. They'll be the best to help you the fastest. If you can take a pic of the clowns with you (a clear one) that will help even more. Joe is the manager and LuAnn is assistant manager in the fish room. The testing will cost you a few bucks now, but its well worth it if you're getting reliable help on the spot.
Put at least 1 full cup of tank water into a zip lock baggie and get it there within one hour of taking it from the tank. Anything beyond this amount of time will not assure accurate test results. Hoffer's is open from 10am - 8pm Mon thru Fri, 10am - 7pm on Sat, and 10am - 4pm on Sun.


----------

